

Pythonista - an iPad editor and interactive Python prompt - danso
http://omz-software.com/pythonista/

======
simonh
I'm a big fan of Codea, but prefer Python to Lua. This looks like the most
credible Python implementation for the iPad so I think I'll get it, but a path
to legitimate App Store publication would really put it over the top. Codea
managed it, so here's hoping!

------
jongold
Looks fantastic - tangent: is there anything similar to Ruby?

